
Newish Electric Cars Are Coming Off Lease and Oh My God Are They Cheap - devy
http://jalopnik.com/newish-electric-cars-are-coming-off-lease-and-oh-my-god-1790593342
======
hourislate
I would suggest caution. I would not touch a used electric vehicle unless it
came with a new battery. I have seen newish hybrids sell for what seems a
steal because of battery issues. Because it can cost several $1000 to replace
a battery.

Here is a success story of what I am talking about if you're interested.

[http://imgur.com/gallery/j8Bcp/](http://imgur.com/gallery/j8Bcp/)

~~~
Gibbon1
Most if not all of these cars coming off lease still have a several years of
warranty left on the battery. Far as I can tell though batteries[1] appear to
be rather reliable in any event.

[1] Manufacturers have about 30 years experience making lithium ion batteries
at this point.

~~~
seanp2k2
What they don't have is 30 years of experience with putting them in cars which
function from 0 _F to 130_ F ambient temperature and get put through much
different duty cycles vs laptops with new battery management software and
rapid charging from the various types of auto chargers out there. Many EVs
used NiCd or NiMH batteries up until a few years ago.

------
jacob019
This summer I picked up a used 2014 Nissan Leaf, top trim level, with 14,000
miles for 14k. Best car I have owned. Felt like I stole it for the price.

------
ZeroGravitas
Worth noting theres various deals available on new EVs too

[https://cleantechnica.com/2016/12/22/new-nissan-
leafs-11840-...](https://cleantechnica.com/2016/12/22/new-nissan-
leafs-11840-colorado-11510-texas/)

------
londons_explore
The "hybrid" cars should be able to operate in mostly-gas mode even with
severely degraded batteries.

I'd buy one of them. I wouldn't buy an old electric only car. Lithium cells
last 3 years, or at a stretch 5 years if you're happy to have only 30% of the
range.

~~~
feld
Not all lithium batteries are equal. Please don't perpetuate this myth.

~~~
seanp2k2
What are the real figures? I also wouldn't buy an electric car, at all, ever,
but mostly due to pack health + replacement cost.

